# Craftsman Yard Tractor



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a Craftsman yard tractor model 917.254430. The battery light on the dash comes on when you engage the electric drive clutch or use the electric lift to raise or lower the implement. I have checked the voltage at the battery with the engine running, it is charging 13.3 volts. Why would the light come on only when using the clutch or lift? I am assuming it has something to do probably with the regulator, but don't know how to verify that. A new regulator is 70.00 I don't want to just try one to see. The engine model is 739.10896B (Onan). Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the charging system is not providing enough power to charge the battery and cover the load from the clutch or deck lift. It could be the voltage regulator, but I would check all the connections from the battery to ground and all the lines from the voltage regulator back to where it attaches to the battery. Double check the voltage at the battery with the engine running when you operate the mower or lift to see if you are actually getting a significant drop in voltage. Charging voltage on many engines is usually around 13.8 volts, but I am not sure for an Onan.


----------

